# Spot on betta's head



## syncmaster23 (May 5, 2007)

Hi, first time poster here.

Anywho, my betta has developed a small lighter colored patch right above his left eye; I can't tell if it's fungus or maybe a spot he bumped on an object in the tank. Does anyone know any common diseases that fit the description I am giving (lighter patch/spot on the head)?

Here is a poor picture that shows the spot somewhat.

http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k64/koi_stick/coh/betta_head.jpg

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

It could be ich.


----------



## sxcsamman (Apr 21, 2007)

it could be hith


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

sxcsamman said:


> it could be hith



I've never heard of hith.


----------



## sxcsamman (Apr 21, 2007)

hole in the head disease


----------



## xxthrwitdwnxx (Apr 23, 2007)

i dont think its hole in the head its more likely ick or he ran into something.

how is he actinig


----------

